# Coffee pen



## Tclem (Sep 12, 2015)

man these blanks are a lot of fun to turn. NOTTTTTT ....

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 12, 2015)

Nice work, Tony! Even though they can be difficult to turn, I like turning the coffee bean blanks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 12, 2015)

It looks great. 

What grit gouge did you start with?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 12, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> It looks great.
> 
> What grit gouge did you start with?


120. Lol. Ahhh I hate these things.


----------



## David Seaba (Sep 12, 2015)

Wow Tony that looks outstanding!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 12, 2015)

Very nice looking pen Tony. Did it smell like coffee? Roughest thing I turned was cast acorn caps.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 12, 2015)

Nice job...but you need to elaborate on em. What was the fiasco? Finish? Is that the only one or is there more?....


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 12, 2015)

Nice job Tony - Now find a coffee shop to sell them in and you'll sell them all day

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tclem (Sep 12, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice job...but you need to elaborate on em. What was the fiasco? Finish? Is that the only one or is there more?....


Slow cuts. The beans will chip out in you if not careful


----------



## Karl_99 (Sep 12, 2015)

Nice looking pen Tony
They do smell nice when you turn them...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 12, 2015)

Nice !!!! I agree w Scott , find a coffee house to sell em out of .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 12, 2015)

Magic beans, in exchange for our cow....Looks cool, I was thinking it was going to be coffee wood, but still worth the gander.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 12, 2015)

It's a beautiful pen!

I tried one of those... One was enough for me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 12, 2015)

Unique gift for coffee lovers, as well as conversation piece. I like it! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 12, 2015)

I do a bunch of them. Try it on a smaller kit like an European. YIKES!! That one looks good Tony!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 13, 2015)

Looks great from here.

Les


----------

